# Crazy Dragon - Art Thread



## CrazyDragon (Jun 21, 2017)

Just a few of my latest works, feel free to visit any of my other sites to see more!
(See signature for links)

---


----------



## Silverphoenix (Jun 21, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Just a few of my latest works, feel free to visit any of my other sites to see more!
> (See signature for links)
> 
> ---


Great work, two thumbs up )


----------



## JesterKatz (Jun 22, 2017)

*Scottish accent* DRAGONS!! 

I like your coloring.


----------



## Langepon (Jun 22, 2017)

Are those markers? Those are defintitely markers! Your pencil work is also very dynamic, I like the variations in thickness and all!


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 23, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Are those markers? Those are defintitely markers! Your pencil work is also very dynamic, I like the variations in thickness and all!



Thank you!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 23, 2017)

Those first two (especially) blow my mind. No idea how you can do that with markers... you may be a wizard


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 23, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Those first two (especially) blow my mind. No idea how you can do that with markers... you may be a wizard



I sold my old Cintiq and find my Bamboo tablet puts too much stress on my wrist, so until I buy something new my markers are my only colour outlet. I use them a lot!


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 23, 2017)

These are simply amazing, the coloration is vibrant yet not too wild. Keep doing what you do, because you're doing it right


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 23, 2017)

A new one for a long time supporter, Badroy!


----------



## Langepon (Jun 23, 2017)

The tails looks so soft and squishy and comfortable. And once again, the pencil shading is great. You have a very good eye for values and line thickness


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jun 24, 2017)

Beautiful work! That pencil. My eyes want to eat it.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 25, 2017)

@Langepon 
Thank you! Glad the squishy-ness of the tail reads. I don't opt to pencil shade often so thought I would practice 

@Tigers-on-Unicycles 
Quite tasty


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jun 28, 2017)

Just finished this latest commission, a HUGE challenge for me and my markers, but i'm happy with the result!


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jun 30, 2017)

Good god it's beautiful. Are they all dried up now?


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jul 1, 2017)

Your artwork is truly amazing and an immense pleasure to look at! I eslecially love the diverse poses you employ for the characters you draw and the way you choose to colour your art! It makes so lifelike and vivid! You work miracles with your markers <3


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 1, 2017)

Tigers-on-Unicycles said:


> Good god it's beautiful. Are they all dried up now?



Hahah the great thing is, it required my darkest markers which I don't typically use. Win!



LadyFromEast said:


> Your artwork is truly amazing and an immense pleasure to look at! I eslecially love the diverse poses you employ for the characters you draw and the way you choose to colour your art! It makes so lifelike and vivid! You work miracles with your markers <3



Thank you so much!

A new one from yesterday, because pizza space love


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jul 2, 2017)

Exquisute! I love how you did the galaxy and the pizza on your newest one!


----------



## MissNook (Jul 2, 2017)

Really cool! I'm impressed by your use of markers and the quality of your lines <3 I think you must be quite polyvalent. I can see you use volumes quite well, you have some composition skills (maybe you could refined them a little but really not that much), there's a lot of energy too (which for me is one of the most important part) and you're great with colouring!
Really awesome!


----------



## Langepon (Jul 2, 2017)

Just curious, what are the approximate sizes of your artworks? You're getting very fine details there with the markers. I often have the feeling that the tips of mine are too thick... or maybe just too old.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 2, 2017)

LadyFromEast said:


> Exquisute! I love how you did the galaxy and the pizza on your newest one!


Thank you!



MissNook said:


> Really cool! I'm impressed by your use of markers and the quality of your lines <3 I think you must be quite polyvalent. I can see you use volumes quite well, you have some composition skills (maybe you could refined them a little but really not that much), there's a lot of energy too (which for me is one of the most important part) and you're great with colouring!
> Really awesome!



Thanks! My schooling helped a lot with understanding form, composition, silhoutte, etc. etc. The hearts composition is garbage I will say that, it's really unbalanced and uneven. Going back I would have repositioned the largest heart and increased the scale for sure. Ink lines and marker skills comes from a long history of using specialty art markers, ShinHan Touch markers were my first but after upgrading to Copics in college I never looked back.



Langepon said:


> Just curious, what are the approximate sizes of your artworks? You're getting very fine details there with the markers. I often have the feeling that the tips of mine are too thick... or maybe just too old.



I work on a 9x12 Canson pad so I don't feel cramped with my drawings, typically I use 3/4ths to half of the page. Not intentionally, just depends how the drawing turns out. 
_Pictures below show the scale of the image vs the page._

My markers are the Ciao Copics, which are really great because the tips are thin and flexible.  They still bleed though so if I have really fine lines (like the hair on the galaxy god image), I have to almost 'dab' gently and wait as the bleed fills in the rest. 
What markers do you use? I don't think age really matters, I have had my original ShinHan set for... probably 13-14 years and they still work fine. I use them in emergencies or if I don't have a certain colour in my Copics set.


----------



## Langepon (Jul 2, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> I work on a 9x12 Canson pad so I don't feel cramped with my drawings, typically I use 3/4ths to half of the page. Not intentionally, just depends how the drawing turns out.
> _Pictures below show the scale of the image vs the page._
> 
> My markers are the Ciao Copics, which are really great because the tips are thin and flexible.  They still bleed though so if I have really fine lines (like the hair on the galaxy god image), I have to almost 'dab' gently and wait as the bleed fills in the rest.
> What markers do you use? I don't think age really matters, I have had my original ShinHan set for... probably 13-14 years and they still work fine. I use them in emergencies or if I don't have a certain colour in my Copics set.



Ok, I'm guessing now but I think we're using a similar size paper. I also use copics (sketch) and a big part of them is over 10 years old. Still pretty fine, except for those which dried out because the cap went off during transportation. Bad luck I guess. 
Maybe the difference is in that you're working bigger than I am. Or you have more patience. I must say, your artworks really inspire me to try harder and learn more because you're using the same medium I love and have really magnificent results. I want to reach that as well  Thanks for sharing the photos!

Definitely need a different white pen. The edding I currently have is just not reliable. It either does not release anything at all or splashed out a gigantic blob or white and ruins everything.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 2, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Ok, I'm guessing now but I think we're using a similar size paper. I also use copics (sketch) and a big part of them is over 10 years old. Still pretty fine, except for those which dried out because the cap went off during transportation. Bad luck I guess.
> Maybe the difference is in that you're working bigger than I am. Or you have more patience. I must say, your artworks really inspire me to try harder and learn more because you're using the same medium I love and have really magnificent results. I want to reach that as well  Thanks for sharing the photos!
> Definitely need a different white pen. The edding I currently have is just not reliable. It either does not release anything at all or splashed out a gigantic blob or white and ruins everything.



To be honest, I don't see anything wrong with your marker quality on the page. 
My only advice is try other coloured markers in combination to what you're already using. Usually I work on a scrap piece of paper and try blending options before trying it on a final piece. For example, that space image, the main body is actually a bright red with a layer of brown and the shadows are a grey/blue marker. The hair and the background is about 6 different markers.


----------



## Langepon (Jul 2, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> To be honest, I don't see anything wrong with your marker quality on the page.
> My only advice is try other coloured markers in combination to what you're already using. Usually I work on a scrap piece of paper and try blending options before trying it on a final piece. For example, that space image, the main body is actually a bright red with a layer of brown and the shadows are a grey/blue marker. The hair and the background is about 6 different markers.



Trying out radically different colours for blendings? Yeah, that's an idea. I'm always afraid of messing it up or ending up choosing colours which don't look nice together. Once once told me years ago that my combinations were muddy and I stopped trying. Maybe I should start again. Let's do some experiments! Thanks.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 2, 2017)

Langepon said:


> Trying out radically different colours for blendings? Yeah, that's an idea. I'm always afraid of messing it up or ending up choosing colours which don't look nice together. Once once told me years ago that my combinations were muddy and I stopped trying. Maybe I should start again. Let's do some experiments! Thanks.



Yeah, use scrap paper as you're working to make sure the colours work.


----------



## Langepon (Jul 2, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> Yeah, use scrap paper as you're working to make sure the colours work.



Sure thing will do!
My next thing will be digital nut maybe after that!


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 4, 2017)

I am currently accepting commissions! 
Hop on over here if you're interested


----------



## Nelson_Denure (Jul 5, 2017)

Holy f*ck I love your art! The anatomy is detailed and fits very well! The shading is better than a warm belgian waffle with fruit and whipped cream, *ESPECIALLY *done with makers! Feel free to keep this thread alive with new wrok. ^^


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 6, 2017)

Nelson_Denure said:


> Holy f*ck I love your art! The anatomy is detailed and fits very well! The shading is better than a warm belgian waffle with fruit and whipped cream, *ESPECIALLY *done with makers! Feel free to keep this thread alive with new wrok. ^^



Thank you very much! :3


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 13, 2017)

Damn, man. I really hope I get this good one day. Do you sell commissions? I think you could.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 14, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> Damn, man. I really hope I get this good one day. Do you sell commissions? I think you could.



Just keep drawing! Thanks for commenting

Of course I do commissions 
See my signature if you are interested in seeing more.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Aug 19, 2017)

_That's cute stop it_


----------



## CrazyDragon (Aug 20, 2017)




----------

